#  >  > Startup HUB >  >  > Sri Lankan Startup's >  >  > Startup Events >  >  The most awaited 'Startup weekend ' Batticaloa has begun

## Karikaalan

It is exciting to see such big number of youngsters with lot passion and dreams gathered in a beautiful place which is covered by a calm river in one side.
An energetic and engaging kick off to begin the startup .

----------


## Helena

> It is exciting to see such big number of youngsters with lot passion and dreams gathered in a beautiful place which is covered by a calm river in one side.
> An energetic and engaging kick off to begin the startup .


Yes of course, the facilitator Ankur Mehtha is really interactive .I got some new information about the startup weekend community as well.Love to be a part of it😍

----------


## Adiza

> Yes of course, the facilitator Ankur Mehtha is really interactive .I got some new information about the startup weekend community as well.Love to be a part of it😍


Hey guys! 

I'm also there. It's really interesting to be a part. So many interesting startup stories they are sharing. I'm inspired by their words "Just you need passion to do a startup". Even guys without any start-up ideas cooking their ideas here...

----------


## Assassin

> It is exciting to see such big number of youngsters with lot passion and dreams gathered in a beautiful place which is covered by a calm river in one side.
> An energetic and engaging kick off to begin the startup .


Really Love to take part in this event, finally the assassin blended into the crew. Expecting so much more tomorrow.

----------


## Assassin

> Yes of course, the facilitator Ankur Mehtha is really interactive .I got some new information about the startup weekend community as well.Love to be a part of it


Yes of course, I miss him too. The way he take off the event is so nice. Facilitators are the key of success I think. What di think about it?

----------


## Assassin

> Hey guys! 
> 
> I'm also there. It's really interesting to be a part. So many interesting startup stories they are sharing. I'm inspired by their words "Just you need passion to do a startup". Even guys without any start-up ideas cooking their ideas here...


That's cool, at last minute i got an idea to pitch as well. Feeling like some idea are already exists but come in front and try to pitch an idea is most welcomed.

----------


## Bhavya

Wow,This is great guys,Thank you so much for sharing about the event,It's very helpful for the people who couldn't attend the event, Keep on updating guys.

----------


## Bhavya

> Yes of course, the facilitator Ankur Mehtha is really interactive .I got some new information about the startup weekend community as well.Love to be a part of it


Hi Sheero, Could you please share the information about startup which you gathered from there?

----------


## Bhavya

> Hey guys! 
> 
> I'm also there. It's really interesting to be a part. So many interesting startup stories they are sharing. I'm inspired by their words "Just you need passion to do a startup". Even guys without any start-up ideas cooking their ideas here...


Hey Adiza,
I must say you're a lucky girl to be there, can you share that stories here as well?, We will also get inspired by them

----------


## Bhavya

> That's cool, at last minute i got an idea to pitch as well.


That's Amazing,Hope Inspired the people with your idea :Smile: , How did you feel after pitching your idea?




> Feeling like some idea are already exists but come in front and try to pitch an idea is most welcomed.


True,we should appreciate their courage and confidence.

----------


## Karikaalan

> That's cool, at last minute i got an idea to pitch as well. Feeling like some idea are already exists but come in front and try to pitch an idea is most welcomed.


It was great pitching assasin. I liked your attitude when you presented. You looked so confident

----------


## Adiza

> That's cool, at last minute i got an idea to pitch as well. Feeling like some idea are already exists but come in front and try to pitch an idea is most welcomed.


Yes, most of the ideas already exist, and I think they will add more features further.

----------


## Assassin

> Wow,This is great guys,Thank you so much for sharing about the event,It's very helpful for the people who couldn't attend the event, Keep on updating guys.


There is nearly 35+ ideas pitched and 10 ideas ready to implement. Hope every teams will give a break through.

----------


## Assassin

> That's Amazing,Hope Inspired the people with your idea, How did you feel after pitching your idea?
> 
> 
> True,we should appreciate their courage and confidence.


Whether it's good or bad in every start-up I pitch an idea. It's denpends on self confidence I believe.

----------


## Karikaalan

> There is nearly 35+ ideas pitched and 10 ideas ready to implement. Hope every teams will give a break through.


Will all of them be implemented? Or filtered today?

----------


## Adiza

> Hey Adiza,
> I must say you're a lucky girl to be there, can you share that stories here as well?, We will also get inspired by them


Yeah!! One more interesting game we played, "half baked". First, we teamed up. Mr.Mehtha asked some crazy words from the crowd(like, donkey, Jim jung yung, zombie, caterpillar etc)😂. Then each team given 5 words. Teams have to build a business idea from those 5 words.. I was so excited to play that game.

----------


## Karikaalan

> Yeah!! One more interesting game we played, "half baked". First, we teamed up. Mr.Mehtha asked some crazy words from the crowd(like, donkey, Jim jung yung, zombie, caterpillar etc)😂. Then each team given 5 words. Teams have to build a business idea from those 5 words.. I was so excited to play that game.


Some ideas were really funny. The words were like cockroach, zombie koththu. We created business ideas using these words

----------


## Helena

> Hi Sheero, Could you please share the information about startup which you gathered from there?


Sure Bhavya. I'll keep updating you about the ideas that were selected among those that were pitched

----------


## Adiza

> Will all of them be implemented? Or filtered today?


Those 10 are filtered ideas. Now the teams have to work on for final presentation of their product.

----------


## Helena

> There is nearly 35+ ideas pitched and 10 ideas ready to implement. Hope every teams will give a break through.


Actually 13 startups ideas were selected among those that were pitched. These are the names of those startup ideas.

*Virtual shop
Ad blocker
The rider
Pick me too
Charitor
On way fix
Virtual Shop
Dr.Calorie
Finding blood donor
Clear Environment Project
GPS Garage
Event management
Just breathe

*

----------


## Helena

> Some ideas were really funny. The words were like cockroach, zombie koththu. We created business ideas using these words


Yes, and the way they presented their crazy startup ideas were also funny.Really a great brain storming session

----------


## Helena

> Will all of them be implemented? Or filtered today?


No the teams have t work on their marketing ideas and also do the requirement gathering today

----------


## Helena

> Will all of them be implemented? Or filtered today?


No the teams have to work on their marketing ideas and also do the requirement gathering today

----------


## Bhavya

> There is nearly 35+ ideas pitched and 10 ideas ready to implement. Hope every teams will give a break through.


That's great,What Is your opinion about these 10 selected Ideas?

----------


## Bhavya

> Whether it's good or bad in every start-up I pitch an idea. It's denpends on self confidence I believe.


Wow Assassin,I am so proud of you :you rock man: , Agree self confidence is the base for every great achievements,Wishing you lots of good luck and best wishes.

----------


## Bhavya

> Yeah!! One more interesting game we played, "half baked". First, we teamed up. Mr.Mehtha asked some crazy words from the crowd(like, donkey, Jim jung yung, zombie, caterpillar etc). Then each team given 5 words. Teams have to build a business idea from those 5 words.. I was so excited to play that game.


Omg, This is really a crazy game :lol:  Can you share those business ideas with those 5 words?,I am really excited to know about them :Smile:

----------


## Bhavya

> Some ideas were really funny. The words were like cockroach, zombie koththu. We created business ideas using these words


Hi Karikaalan Could you please share that business idea here?. I am wondering about the business idea :Confused:

----------


## Adiza

> Actually 13 startups ideas were selected among those that were pitched. These are the names of those startup ideas.
> 
> *Virtual shop
> Ad blocker
> The rider
> Pick me too
> Charitor
> On way fix
> Virtual Shop
> ...


Hey guys,
*Dr.Calorie* is one of the startup ideas that got selected for final presentation.This is a web app where the user has to upoad the food items they are going to consume in a day.
The app will evaluate the calories consumed and sugar level of the user.
If the calorie or sugar level increases the app will automatically change the food plan.


*Team Dr.Calorie*

----------


## Bhavya

> Sure Bhavya. I'll keep updating you about the ideas that were selected among those that were pitched


Thank you so much Sheero, That's so sweet of you :Smile: 





> Actually 13 startups ideas were selected among those that were pitched. These are the names of those startup ideas.
> 
> *Virtual shop
> Ad blocker
> The rider
> Pick me too
> Charitor
> On way fix
> Virtual Shop
> ...


Thank you for sharing these selected startups here Sheero,In your opinion Which startup ideas are best and innovative?

----------


## Bhavya

> Hey guys,
> *Dr.Calorie* is one of the startup ideas that got selected for final presentation.This is a web app where the user has to upoad the food items they are going to consume in a day.
> The app will evaluate the calories consumed and sugar level of the user.
> If the calorie or sugar level increases the app will automatically change the food plan.
> 
> 
> *Team Dr.Calorie*


Wow that's a great Idea,I must say it's a much needed app for our current food habit. It will be helpful to maintain a healthy Diet.Definitely I will use app in the future. If they successfully launched it.
Hearty Congratulations to* Team Dr.Calorie*.Wishing them lots of best wishes and Good luck.

----------


## Helena

Hey guys would you like to know about On Way Fix?
Have you ever stuck in the middle of the road due to break downs? Then this web application is for you.
This web app will connect you with a nearby mechanic workshop or with the recovery team.
Excited about the idea?


*Team On Way Fix*

----------


## Helena

> Thank you for sharing these selected startups here Sheero,In your opinion Which startup ideas are best and innovative?


I personally felt that some ideas were not fresh.However the virtual shop and the rider are the best among them.

----------


## Karikaalan

> Hey guys would you like to know about On Way Fix?
> Have you ever stuck in the middle of the road due to break downs? Then this web application is for you.
> This web app will connect you with a nearby mechanic workshop or with the recovery team.
> Excited about the idea?
> 
> 
> *Team On Way Fix*


I have faced this issues at crucial times. 
But how they are going to establish there branches all over the country?

----------


## Karikaalan

> Hey guys,
> *Dr.Calorie* is one of the startup ideas that got selected for final presentation.This is a web app where the user has to upoad the food items they are going to consume in a day.
> The app will evaluate the calories consumed and sugar level of the user.
> If the calorie or sugar level increases the app will automatically change the food plan.
> 
> 
> *Team Dr.Calorie*


Great idea .. how can we input the exact amount of the food we to calculate the calories. And for so many other reason, I doubt the accuracy of this idea. Let's see

----------


## Bhavya

> Hey guys would you like to know about On Way Fix?
> Have you ever stuck in the middle of the road due to break downs? Then this web application is for you.
> This web app will connect you with a nearby mechanic workshop or with the recovery team.
> Excited about the idea?
> 
> 
> *Team On Way Fix*


 Yeah It's a very useful app,Specially for the girls who are traveling alone,It's a welcoming Idea.

----------


## Bhavya

> I personally felt that some ideas were not fresh.However the virtual shop and the rider are the best among them.


Can you explain me those two ideas?,I would like to know about them.

----------


## Shana

> Yeah!! One more interesting game we played, "half baked". First, we teamed up. Mr.Mehtha asked some crazy words from the crowd(like, donkey, Jim jung yung, zombie, caterpillar etc). Then each team given 5 words. Teams have to build a business idea from those 5 words.. I was so excited to play that game.


Must have been fun! Missing these things really! So if you created business ideas from those words, it must have produced some really "creative" ideas then!

----------


## Shana

> I personally felt that some ideas were not fresh.However the virtual shop and the rider are the best among them.


Hey can you specify what those 2 ideas were about? Since I'm MIA, I'd love to hear about every break through idea guys!

----------


## Moana

Hi guys!

Looks like you guys had a great time. Really missed it. Plus looks like you guys learned alot with this start upp ideas. Can someone of you tell me the best start up idea that pretty amazed anyone of you guys?

----------


## Moana

> Actually 13 startups ideas were selected among those that were pitched. These are the names of those startup ideas.
> 
> *Virtual shop
> Ad blocker
> The rider
> Pick me too
> Charitor
> On way fix
> Virtual Shop
> ...


Hi there Sheero!

Could you please explain me about '' Just Breath''? What is this start up actually about? Just wondering? Out of these 10 how many of them were finalised?

----------


## Helena

> I have faced this issues at crucial times. 
> But how they are going to establish there branches all over the country?


They said that they are going to connect their app with all the local mechanics and mechanical shops so that we can contact them 24/7 easily.So they don't have to establish their own branch but the affiliated mechanic shops.Hope this would help us in future

----------


## Helena

> Yeah It's a very useful app,Specially for the girls who are traveling alone,It's a welcoming Idea.


Yes Bhavya you are right.It will be a life saviour for many women drivers.

----------


## Helena

> Can you explain me those two ideas?,I would like to know about them.


Sure Bhavya.
The rider is a mobile app that to connect the bike lenders and the renters.This is specially made for passionate bike Riders who are interested in road trips.If you own a motor bike but you don't use it frequently and are willing to get an income from it, then you can lend your bike for the lenders.
Do you love to experience the ride on different model bikes?Then this app is for you!

Virtual Shop is something like a virtual trial room.The idea is to develop a mirror like system which senses us and virtually dresses us with the selected dress without having to wear it.This system would help to get rid of the stress of being in a queue in front of a trial room.

Which among the two do you like the most?

----------


## Helena

> Hey can you specify what those 2 ideas were about? Since I'm MIA, I'd love to hear about every break through idea guys!


Hi Shana,
I've mentioned about them on my previous reply.Check it out, hope it'll help you.😊

----------


## Helena

> Hi guys!
> 
> Looks like you guys had a great time. Really missed it. Plus looks like you guys learned alot with this start upp ideas. Can someone of you tell me the best start up idea that pretty amazed anyone of you guys?


Yes Shivani,
We thoroughly enjoyed #swbatticaloa and also learned alot! Especially we were able to get some new connection with the mentors and the industrial people.You should definitely attend the next startup weekend😊

----------


## Helena

> Hi there Sheero!
> 
> Could you please explain me about '' Just Breath''? What is this start up actually about? Just wondering? Out of these 10 how many of them were finalised?


Just Breathe is an app which helps to get rid of depression by giving you counselling from experts.They are the winners of #swbatticaloa as well.
All the 10 ideas were finalised and 3 among them were awarded certificates.

*1st Place - Just Breathe
2nd Place - The Rider
3rd Place - Clean Environment Project

Crowd's Favourite -Clean Environment Project
Best marketing idea - On way Fix
*

----------


## Moana

> Just Breathe is an app which helps to get rid of depression by giving you counselling from experts.They are the winners of #swbatticaloa as well.
> All the 10 ideas were finalised and 3 among them were awarded certificates.
> 
> *1st Place - Just Breathe
> 2nd Place - The Rider
> 3rd Place - Clean Environment Project
> 
> Crowd's Favourite -Clean Environment Project
> Best marketing idea - On way Fix
> *


that sounds like a great app a neededc one as well. So did these winners get any investors to start their business?

----------


## Moana

> Yes Shivani,
> We thoroughly enjoyed #swbatticaloa and also learned alot! Especially we were able to get some new connection with the mentors and the industrial people.You should definitely attend the next startup weekend


Sure I'll see you guys down there next time. Looking real forward for the next start up weekend!

----------


## Moana

@Sheero! Can you also please explain me about ''The Rider'' and '' The Clean Environment Project''?

----------


## Adiza

> Must have been fun! Missing these things really! So if you created business ideas from those words, it must have produced some really "creative" ideas then!


Of course! creative as well as funny. It is totally interesting when we connect unrelated crazy words together into an idea.

----------


## Bhavya

> Sure Bhavya.
> The rider is a mobile app that to connect the bike lenders and the renters.This is specially made for passionate bike Riders who are interested in road trips.If you own a motor bike but you don't use it frequently and are willing to get an income from it, then you can lend your bike for the lenders.
> Do you love to experience the ride on different model bikes?Then this app is for you!
> 
> Virtual Shop is something like a virtual trial room.The idea is to develop a mirror like system which senses us and virtually dresses us with the selected dress without having to wear it.This system would help to get rid of the stress of being in a queue in front of a trial room.
> 
> Which among the two do you like the most?


Both ideas are very unique, Of course as a girl I liked the virtual shop idea.But I must say The Rider is a gift for travelers

----------


## Bhavya

> Just Breathe is an app which helps to get rid of depression by giving you counselling from experts.They are the winners of #swbatticaloa as well.
> All the 10 ideas were finalised and 3 among them were awarded certificates.
> 
> *1st Place - Just Breathe
> 2nd Place - The Rider
> 3rd Place - Clean Environment Project
> 
> Crowd's Favourite -Clean Environment Project
> Best marketing idea - On way Fix
> *


Great, Congratulations to the Winning teams, I think Just Breathe is a much needed app for our current stressful life.

----------


## Shana

> Sure Bhavya.
> The rider is a mobile app that to connect the bike lenders and the renters.This is specially made for passionate bike Riders who are interested in road trips.If you own a motor bike but you don't use it frequently and are willing to get an income from it, then you can lend your bike for the lenders.
> Do you love to experience the ride on different model bikes?Then this app is for you!
> 
> Virtual Shop is something like a virtual trial room.The idea is to develop a mirror like system which senses us and virtually dresses us with the selected dress without having to wear it.This system would help to get rid of the stress of being in a queue in front of a trial room.
> 
> Which among the two do you like the most?


Actually the Smart mirror system is already there, right? Check out these links.. maybe I'm wrong about the concept.
Smart Mirror :: Create the Future Design Contest

UNIQLO | Holition

----------

